# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Сравнение бесплатных антивирусов от Anti-Malware.ru

## olejah

В данной работе приводится сравнение функциональных возможностей бесплатных персональных антивирусов. Были проанализированы и сопоставлены пять наиболее популярных бесплатных антивирусов таких брендов как Avast, Avira, AVG, Bitdefender и Microsoft. Результаты сравнения могут помочь пользователям понять различия бесплатных антивирусов и выбрать лучший из них для своих задач.

Подробнее: http://www.anti-malware.ru/compare/c...antivirus_2013

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Сравнение будет интересно тем, кто хочет понять функциональные отличия между наиболее популярными бесплатными антивирусами. 

ИМХО из этого сравнения видно, что Avast Free Antivirus рулит  :Smiley:

----------


## grobik

> ИМХО из этого сравнения видно, что Avast Free Antivirus рулит


А Панда и Комодо,очевидно,вообще вне конкуренции... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Либо они не настолько популярны,как Битдефендер.

----------


## Val_Ery

Спасибо! Познавательно.
Самое удивительное - захотелось посмотреть в работе AVG (специально ставить не буду, предпочитаю CIS, но на ком-нибудь посмотреть охота  :Smiley:  )

----------

